# Concours at LeMay - August 30, 2008



## RMS37 (Jul 17, 2008)

*3rd Annual Classic Bicycle Concours at LeMay*






The LeMay Automobile Museum’s 31st annual open house on August 30th will again be the site of our annual Classic Bicycle Concours.  The Museum is located in Spanaway Washington, about 50 miles south of Seattle. Our event is open to all Classic American Bicycles with the emphasis placed on Prewar Balloon Tire models. 

Each year, in addition to the general field including bicycles from all the major manufacturers we spotlight a featured make.  This year we will feature the bicycles produced by *Colson* and *Monark*. We also will be displaying tricycles by bicycle manufacturers and will be putting the _*North*_ in America with an invitation to *CCM Flyte* owners to display this unique model. 

For more information on the event including driving directions and contact information please follow the attached link to our Concours site.

Vintage Bicycle Concours

Click the following link for more information on the LeMay Automobile museum (Holder of the largest private collection of automobiles in the world) and their open house

LeMay Automobile Museum


----------

